# Couple of questions



## roxysue (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi i'm Sue, I have now been living in Cyprus for 2 weeks. Came over in July for interviews been wanting to live here since i was younger and as i had been made redundant twice this year in UK thought it time to do something about it and got a job in Nicosia which started August 10th so didn't have much time to get things organised!

I have rented accommodation in Larnaca (Tersefanou) and hiring a car on a weekly basis which is costing €160 per week from Budget. I am hoping to buy a car over here but due to someone crashing into my car at home i have been unable to sell it until its repaired. 
Can anyone recommend anywhere decent that could be cheaper? The hire car i have goes back Saturday so need to sort something asap!
Also any car dealers that are reasonable in the Larnaca area would be good if anyone knows any? I have read on some posts that dealers sometimes loan a car but i'm unfortunately not brave enough to ask and feel quite rude as i don't know Greek yet!!

Are loans available to people that have just moved into the country or will i have to wait a few months until they see my salary going into the account? Are credit status's from UK brought here with you as well?

Thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

roxysue said:


> Hi i'm Sue, I have now been living in Cyprus for 2 weeks. Came over in July for interviews been wanting to live here since i was younger and as i had been made redundant twice this year in UK thought it time to do something about it and got a job in Nicosia which started August 10th so didn't have much time to get things organised!
> 
> I have rented accommodation in Larnaca (Tersefanou) and hiring a car on a weekly basis which is costing €160 per week from Budget. I am hoping to buy a car over here but due to someone crashing into my car at home i have been unable to sell it until its repaired.
> Can anyone recommend anywhere decent that could be cheaper? The hire car i have goes back Saturday so need to sort something asap!
> ...


Hi Sue,

If you are renting you need 3 guarantors to be able to get a loan. It dosnt matter how long you have been here you will always to need to have guarantors if you don't own a property on the island.
My fellow mod BabsM may be able to help you regards good dealers in the Larnaca area as she lives in Larnaca.

Regards 
Veronica


----------



## roxysue (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. My company sorted opening a bank account here for me and had mentioned sorting a loan but my boss is on annual leave at the minute so couldn't ask his advice!


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Apparently they don't ask for guarantors for car loans any more. At least that is what the Ford Dealer told us. He said it's pretty easy to get the loan. They handle all the paperwork for you and send it to the bank directly. I don't know if it's any different for a used car.


----------



## roxysue (Aug 19, 2009)

theresoon said:


> Apparently they don't ask for guarantors for car loans any more. At least that is what the Ford Dealer told us. He said it's pretty easy to get the loan. They handle all the paperwork for you and send it to the bank directly. I don't know if it's any different for a used car.


So its best to just try at the dealers then? Will my credit status in the UK be taken into account for the loan or does it all start from new being in a different country?


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Remember there is no credit reporting system here as yet, so from what he told me they go on the basis of the car value I take it. We didn't try to get the loan as we needed the car immediately as my hubby had got a job in Larnaca.


----------



## roxysue (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh ok thanks. I need a car pretty quick as i live in Larnaca but work in Nicosia so i'm hiring on a weekly basis costing a fair bit so far!


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Strangely enough, I recently had a customer with very good credit from Dubai that was in the process of getting a loan with a local, reputable bank and the bank tried to have him get a credit report from Experian (you'll recognize that one Dina). It is an American company and you need a U.S. address with zip code. No one understood it. The bank manager had that condition waived but it was an issue getting it resolved. So, there are some odd terms out there and they are trying to pull credit reports in some cases.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Strangely enough, I recently had a customer with very good credit from Dubai that was in the process of getting a loan with a local, reputable bank and the bank tried to have him get a credit report from Experian (you'll recognize that one Dina). It is an American company and you need a U.S. address with zip code. No one understood it. The bank manager had that condition waived but it was an issue getting it resolved. So, there are some odd terms out there and they are trying to pull credit reports in some cases.


WOW! That is strange! You also have to have a ss#, apart from the US address and 2 credit cards plus other bills in your name. And the guy wasn't even American?!


----------

